# Transformatori >  Baroshanas avots, apmeeram 13V DC ar straavas ierobezoshanu aizsardziibaa

## marisviens

Mekleeju baroshanas avotu 13V/10A DC, kuram aizsardziiba ierobezotu straavu, pareizaak sakot uztureetu konstantu straavu, vai veel labaak, spriegumam kriitoties kaadu biskju straavu palielinaatu, jo impulsnieks tacju.
Skatos piemeeram te: http://www.greegoo.com/Catalogue/Swi...put_ID131.html
Viss tur ir labi, cena, 10% sprieguma reguleeshana, ja vien paarslodzes aizsardziiba buutu savaadaak buuveeta... tie skiet nederees, jo straaavu atsleedz un tad sleedz klaat no jauna.
Vajag ieriici 12V akumuatoru laadeshanai, lai taa patstaaviigi buutu pie akumulatora klaat un kad paraadaas 220V, saak to laadeet, bet ierobezotu spriegumu liidz 13.6...13.8V.
Ir kaads redzeejis taadus kaa linkaa, tik ar laadeeshanai paredzeetu aizsardziibu?

----------


## acdcpcb

varbūt noder shēma -
Tā shēma vairāk ir domāta 100watu raidītāja barošanai.

----------

